# YES YOU CERTAINLY CAN



## mailrush (Nov 20, 2009)

YES....YES YOU CAN....


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Certainly better than the car I last saw it on - This reg used to belong to my friend's cousin...on a 1.4 Golf!

Works so much better on the Veyron! 8)


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Nice but 1EB would be even better


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

[smiley=smash.gif] i want it!


----------



## mcmoody (Sep 17, 2008)

So that's what Mr Obama is driving these days.


----------



## graTT58 (Jan 28, 2009)

Did Bugatti get inspiration for the lights from the Passat next to it??? Come to think of it, they probably are Passat lights...


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

graTT58 said:


> Did Bugatti get inspiration for the lights from the Passat next to it??? Come to think of it, they probably are Passat lights...


 :lol: :lol: i thought exactly the same when i saw that pic


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

http://uk.cars.yahoo.com/17032010/36/bu ... car-0.html

family car? huh yeah ok at £900,000!! :lol: and pigs fly!


----------



## mailrush (Nov 20, 2009)

bella_beetle2.0 said:


> http://uk.cars.yahoo.com/17032010/36/bugatti-s-ultimate-family-car-0.html
> 
> family car? huh yeah ok at £900,000!! :lol: and pigs fly!


yeh...it is...for mr bill gates and his family...


----------

